# Cfs 500 Canister



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey guys I know that this is a repost, but I can't seem to find the old thread.

Does anyone own this canister and how do you like it. Seems ridiculously cheap, but does it work. It's tempting to throw down the $60 for it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Canister-Filter-External-CFS-500-GPH-60-100g-/110623296234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c1a98aea










Odyssea CFS500 Canister Filter
This is an all-in-one external canister filter for any freshwater or marine aquarium. This item includes all the parts, media, and accessories you need right out of the box. No extra parts needed. The CFS500 Basic is a three stage filtration system that removes debris and wastes for crystal clear water. The powerful and strategically placed pump allows for super silent operation unlike conventional top mounted pump. Flow rate is 500GPH and will work with up to 100 gallon aquariums.
Features:

* Dimensions - 11.50" x 14.50" x 17.00"
* Parts and tubing add 4.00" in height
* Flow rate: 500 GPH
* Ultra silent operation compared to top mount motor
* Multi stage filtration system
* Convenient shut off valve for easy maintenance
* Includes all media: filter pad, sponge
* Suitable for freshwater and marine
* Includes all parts - Plug and Play
* Body color: dark gray

Listing includes:

* 1x CFS500 external canister filter
* 1x Plumbing set
* 1x Filter pad
* 1x Filter sponge


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If you have an extra $60 I would try it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like generic X5. sh*t for 60$ I want 2 of em sacrifice.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah they are a chinese knockoff of the FX5. There was a thread about them a few months back. But heck for $60 you can't hardly go wrong, my only concern is that I come home some day and the cheap POS cracked and spills water all over my basement.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

on my plant forum they have great reviews with it.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/117191-my-review-odyssea-cfs-500-filter.html


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's sweet icm! There's also a 700gph for 70$! I'm gonna order a couple up & see for myself!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I will never buy their products again, the intake and exit tubs that go into the canister itself cracked and broke off after a week or two of having it. Leaked water all over. Cheap price for a cheap product IMO!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Inflade said:


> I will never buy their products again, *the intake and exit tubs that go into the canister itself cracked and broke off after a week or two of having it. Leaked water all over.* Cheap price for a cheap product IMO!


That was my exact concern. I wonder if there is a way to help support them. I think that the water lines put a lot of pressure on those plastic valves anyway. Same way with my xp3 I'm always afraid that I'm going to come home and the valves are going to but busted off the top.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

With the XP3 the valves are of quality plastic, where as the plastic used in the unit you are looking at is brittle and very cheap.

I thought it was a good idea too. Mine was 60 bucks on ebay, then I got dinged with a 60 dollar customs fee, broke 2 weeks later. Needless to say I was PISSED.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea, I dont know about that filter. It got some bad reviews on other sites. I am not the kind of person that would want a cheap filter for my prized pygos but thats just me.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ Agreed


----------

